# Merckx Team SC/Campy Hiddenset issues



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Just purchased a new Team SC (2003 leftover) and had some questions with the Campy Hiddenset. 

1) The bearing cover seems to ride approximately 1mm higher than the headtube. Is this correct?

2) I know that one should not use a star nut on a carbon steerer tube, but the AC fork came with "something" already installed. It has a threaded nut that accepts the adjusting bolt/steering tube. Again, is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*headset sounds OK...*




PDex said:


> Just purchased a new Team SC (2003 leftover) and had some questions with the Campy Hiddenset.
> 
> 1) The bearing cover seems to ride approximately 1mm higher than the headtube. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


The top section of the headset must have a gap between it and the head tube.

As for the "something" installed in the fork, it must be removable, otherewise, how would you cut the steering tube to length? Most carbon steerers use an expanding plug that has a 6mm socket-headed portion in the center that expands the plug when tightened. Often, there is a M5 threaded hole, below the socket for the 5mm top cap bolt to screw into.

Other brand have a similar expanding plug, but the top cap has a tubular lower section that threads over the top portion of the expanding plug. 

LOOK's plug in different still. The M5 top cap bolt serves dual duty, expanding the plug and tightening the top cap at the same time.


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

I've also got a 2003 Team Sc (love the bike, by the way). to address your issues:

#1: Sounds fine. Mine has a slight gap. If it touched the headtube, the headset wouldn't function right. 

#2: This piece is removeable. Loosen the bolt, and it will come out allowing you to cut the steer tube to the correct length.

A caveat: I had a problem with my headset continously loosening on every ride. Tried everything to resolve it. I finally solved the problem by replacing the fork (with an Ouzo). I believe the steer tube on the AC Merckx was slightly undersized so the stem could not grip.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 2003. I believe the small gap should be there, (and it should be even gap all the way around). 

Where did you find 2003 this late?

Mike


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 

Sorry, but I was imprecise in my posting. I purchased it last fall and I am finally building it up (nice Q1 bonus). 

Sorry if I am dense on #2, but is that plug "standard equipment" on the Merckx fork. My fear is someone at the shop incorrectly installed the star nut made for an alloy steerer. Did your Team SC fork come with that nut installed as well?

Thanks again.


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

Mine was not installed, and the fork came uncut.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Mine came with an expansion type. I think star + carbon = no-no.


----------



## csb (May 25, 2004)

my alpha Q has an internal aluminum sleeve so the
star nut can do its thing without harm


----------

